#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Ретритный центр в мытищинском районе

## Денис Михайлович

В мытищинском районе Московской области есть участок земли в районе 15 соток (точно не помню) в двух километрах от МКАД. На нем есть желание построить буддийский храм и (или) ретритный центр. Сейчас там только частично вырубленный лес. Есть некоторый проект. Средств пока нет. Я не собственник и не посредник. Меня попросили дать объявление. По любым вопросам и предложениям обращайтесь:
89169909565 ryu@ru.ru Дхармапа.

----------


## Аурум

По этому номеру телефона и мейлу можно найти в поисковиках много интересного.




> Дхармапа приглашает на постоянный курс лекций и практик: "Фундаментальные тексты всех религий и путь к их реализации". Вам будет объяснен смысл и показан путь достижения, о котором говорили все учителя и пророки прошлого. Все религии и учения говорили об одном, поэтому вы можете принадлежать любой из них, и узнаете её лучше. Цель этого курса – дать возможность ищущим достичь реального прогресса в своей духовной практике под руководством просветленного мастера. Будет дано глубокое теоретическое понимание Пути: объяснены все этапы (от медитации к сатори и к полному освобождению), методы, психотехники, а также практики – как сидячие медитации, энергетические техники, так и практики, которые следует выполнять в течение обычной жизни. По мере продвижения по пути учеников, Дхармапа будет давать посвящения в сакральные (тайные, скрываемые тысячелетиями от профанов) знания: цигун, кундалини-йоги, тантры, открывающие эффективные рычаги парафизиологии, неизвестные современной науке и в обычных, открытых школах и центрах. Цель – дать каждому желающему путь к реальной трансформации своего "я", вплоть до достижения Высшего изменённого состояния сознания: не-эго…
> Ведет курс Дхармапа, он имеет более чем 30-летний стаж практики, включая многолетние ритриты. Много лет жил на востоке (Китай, Индия, Юго-восточная Азия), обучаясь там у своих учителей. *В результате интенсивной практики им достигнуто состояние полного просветления, отсутствие ложного «я», не-эго.* 
> 
> 
> Мастер о своем опыте: «Этому нельзя сопротивляться: вас уже нет; некому сопротовляться и не зачем; тот, кто был вами, затягивается в бесконечную воронку энергии; или, что тоже самое, поднимается в бесконечную высоту; без малейших усилий. более того, вы не считаете необходимым сопротивляться этому: вас нет, и не нужно, лучше этого ничего нет; вы реализовали высшее, что только можно достичь.»


Граждане! Будьте бдительны!  :Wink:

----------

Ho Shim (14.10.2014), Алик (13.10.2014), Фил (13.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2014), Эделизи (13.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я не собственник и не посредник. Меня попросили дать объявление.


Мопед не мой, я только разместил объяву  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (13.10.2014)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> По этому номеру телефона и мейлу можно найти в поисковиках много интересного.
> Граждане! Будьте бдительны!


Супер. Чего только странного не появляется в области.

----------


## Денис Михайлович

Аурум, а что вас настораживает?

----------


## Аурум

> Аурум, а что вас настораживает?


Настораживает многое даже в том, что я процитировал в первом своём сообщении. Но я не буду делать рекламу этому человеку и писать детали. Кому надо — погуглит и найдёт всё, что нужно.
А вообще, странно, что эта тема еще не стёрта.

----------


## Денис Михайлович

Вообще говоря вы жестко человека осудили не понятно за что и не хотите объяснять. Какая может быть реклама если он делает нечто нехорошее? Я погуглил и ничего особенно не нашел. Вы выделили "просветленный" - это смущает буддиста?

----------


## Аурум

> Вообще говоря вы жестко человека осудили не понятно за что и не хотите объяснять.


Где я его осудил в чём-то?




> Какая может быть реклама если он делает нечто нехорошее? Я погуглил и ничего особенно не нашел. Вы выделили "просветленный" - это смущает буддиста?


Меня ничего не смущает, я уже сделал выводы для себя.
Кому надо — найдёт, я уже писал.

----------


## Денис Михайлович

Прошу тех здравомыслящих людей, кому нужен ретритный центр также поискать нечто об этом человеке, что по-вашему не соответствует букве Дхармы. В случае, если вы что-то такое найдете, прошу сообщить мне, ибо я получается рискую. (Это не ирония.) В том случае, если такого не найдете и вам нужно место для практики недалеко от Москвы (20 мин. от метро транспортом + 15 мин. пешком) вы можете рискнуть и принять какое-то участие.
Могу предположить, что этот человек хотя и имеет вес в этом проекте, но все решения будут приниматься коллективно. Если центр будет построен - он будет предназначен для буддистов всех направлений и просто людей ищущих духовного развития. Пришедшему человеку необязательно будет там с кем-то общаться, тем более с теми, кто не нравится. Вы просто приходите, делаете свои практики (не мешая другим) и уходите.

----------


## Olle

А потом ветер сменится и он захочет практиковать один в своем ретритном центре. 
Кто-то мне похожее говорил о центре в г.Воронеже в частном доме. Пока хозяину было это удобно и выгодно. Но может это мой поклеп на людей и я глубоко ошибаюсь...
Хотя ветер так переменчив.

----------


## Ануруддха

Денис, вы рекламируете проект человека, который судя по цитате далек от буддизма и не представляет, что такое буддийский храм или буддийский ретритный центр. Тема закрыта.

----------

Алик (14.10.2014), Ридонлиев (16.10.2014), Фил (14.10.2014)

----------

